# Why men shouldn't write advice columns



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw this on another board this morning and just had to share


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for starting my day with a good laugh!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Classic


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LMAO... That's too damn funny.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What? I think he gave perfectly sound advice.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> What? I think he gave perfectly sound advice.


Actually I think she just ran out of gas


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh that is priceless! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL!! That'sa good one!!!! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

proper car maintenance is important to maintaining relationships.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Great advice, I don't get the rest of what the woman was complaining about, though. What does it have to do with the engine problem?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Another broken marriage due to a broken car. She should keep a better maintenance schedule.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And this is another reason you should make sure your wife's car is in good working order.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> And this is another reason you should make sure your wife's car is in good working order.


Thats exactly what I was going to say...... that all I got out of that story is "see, I *TOLD* you to check my car! NOW look at the trouble you are in!!!" hahaha


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats awsome advice we men go rite to the heart of the problem and fix it with car talk women should take note


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yet another solid, undeniable fact....women are bad drivers


----------

